# Recent Arnold Pic



## ProFIT (Nov 27, 2014)

Getting back into great shape!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 27, 2014)

Those both his daughters?


----------



## MattG (Nov 27, 2014)

Guns look great for somebody pushing 70. Makes me happy seeing him getting back into it. It was really depressing watching him let himself go over the last 10 years...good for him!


----------



## MattG (Nov 27, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Those both his daughters?



Both? I think the one sitting down is a dude.lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 27, 2014)

MattG said:


> Both? I think the one sitting down is a dude.lol


Yea it was a smart ass comment lmfao


----------



## MattG (Nov 27, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea it was a smart ass comment lmfao



I was gonna say, damn dude.lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 27, 2014)

MattG said:


> I was gonna say, damn dude.lol


All I was referring to with his hair up is he looked like a female. You got a pm btw


----------



## Rod1222 (Nov 27, 2014)

Arnold has always had some of the best Bicep genetics ever in my opinion. It's a shame that none of his kids pursued a bodybuilding career, especially when the father is a 7x mr. O, and a multimillionaire.


----------



## thebrick (Nov 27, 2014)

He looks great.


----------



## srd1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad to see him looking alot healthier i watched the Expendables 3 last night and he looked pretty ruff in it


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like he should be in pretty good shape for Terminator 5 and the new Conan movie they have planned!


----------



## BigBob (Nov 28, 2014)

Steroids are good for you


----------



## Sully (Nov 30, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Steroids are good for you



Based on that picture, I have to agree.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 30, 2014)

On/off,  you decide


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 3, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Those both his daughters?



OUCH.

Arnie is back! He looks like he his enjoying himself. Anyone seen pics of his "other" son? Looks a lot like him in the face. I'll try and find a pic.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 3, 2014)

http://amradaronline.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/joseph-baena-happy-birthday-16-tall-sq.jpg?w=300


----------



## mechace1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Looking great

that was at the daughter


----------



## srd1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> On/off,  you decide



My vote goes for definatly on lol


----------



## BigBob (Dec 3, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> http://amradaronline.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/joseph-baena-happy-birthday-16-tall-sq.jpg?w=300


Its a mini Arnold!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 4, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Looks like he should be in pretty good shape for Terminator 5 and the new Conan movie they have planned!



I want to see how they do on the new Conan movie! Hopefully if he keeps getting himself back into things he will have some good size back for that!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 8, 2014)

He looks great.


----------



## djpase (Feb 1, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Those both his daughters?



lmfao


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 5, 2015)

Dude still got it


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 21, 2015)

Arms are looking good:


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 21, 2015)

Face sure aged in 1 year but his arms look great!  F'n tren!


----------



## BigBob (Jul 21, 2015)

Test is king


----------



## vernall (May 10, 2016)

He looks great!!!


----------



## squatster (May 12, 2016)

That is crazy
Arm Looks almost as good now


----------



## Big-John (May 12, 2016)

Just goes to show he still knows how to train and so on. To this day I think his physique back then looked better then BB today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t.c.jones (May 15, 2016)

Big-John said:


> Just goes to show he still knows how to train and so on. To this day I think his physique back then looked better then BB today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Must have been nice to get legit Primo OTC


----------



## squatster (Jun 1, 2016)

Any one have pics of his son?
They say he has one that looks just like him


----------

